# Copies d'écran Apple II



## brancat (3 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

une question à moitié Mac, mais 100% jurassique:
dans le cadre d'un cours sur les TICE, je voudrais présenter à des étudiants des programmes antiques qui tournaient sur Apple II et Apple II GS. Comment récupérer des copies d'écran de ces dinosaures pour les projeter à partir de mon iBook? Dans quel format graphique? 
Je vous pose cette question pour une noble cause: montrer à notre jeunesse que le multimedia n'a pas commencé avec Windows 95.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2005)

Quelques idées:
- captures d'écran d'un logiciel d'émulation Apple II
- captures d'écran déjà réalisés et disponibles sur le Web (une recherche sur Google avec les mots-clef "apple II screenshots" peut être très fructueuse !)
- capture du signal vidéo sur la sortie moniteur de l'Apple II
- photos de l'écran de l'Apple II avec un APN
...

Il y a peut-être une solution plus propre et plus intelligente... Mes souvenirs en matière d'Apple II remontent à un quart de siècle. Je ne me souviens pas s'il était possible de faire une copie d'écran dans un fichier sur ces machines... ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2005)

IL me semble que sur l'APple II GS les raccourcis POmme-Option-3 et POmme-Option-4 fonctionnaient déjà (quoi que la touche option ne s'appelait peut-être pas comme ça;.. il y a avait POmme pleine et pomme évidée, non?)


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2005)

Ouioui... pomme plein et evidée, mais aussi ecran au phosphore...! Il faut que je ressorte! Autrement, je pense que les photos, ou alors, brancher la sortie video sur une entrée sur un carte d'aquisition!


----------



## Kilian2 (4 Octobre 2005)

J'ai ce qu'il faut : 










Pour plus d'infos http://www.aventure-apple.com/index.html


----------



## brancat (4 Octobre 2005)

Merci à tous, je creuse tout cela.


----------



## mfay (4 Octobre 2005)

Il ne faut pas faire des copies d'écrans de n'importe quoi :









Avec un APN, deux fois le cultissime Castle of Wolfenstein 

Et un autre morceau de ma collection :


----------



## Langellier (4 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, 
J'ai, il y a de cela 1 an, récupéré un apple IIGS, de qqn qui l'aurait jeté. 
J'ai essayé moi aussi toutes sortes de combinaisons de touches pour faire des copies d'écran, mais sans succès. Mais j'ai d'autres pb : J'ai téléchargé le système ProDos 601 qui fonctionnait (je veux dire que le système se chargeait normalement). 
Ne connaissant vraiment rien, en dehors des systèmes mac classic, même les images disque m'ont posé problème... Pour l'instant mon apple II GS est un joli meuble... mais ma tête sera plus satisfaite quand je saurais m'en servir. Je n'ai pas de disque dur, mais 3 lecteurs de disquettes (2 de 3p1/2 et 1 de 5p1/4), que je peux brancher en cascade. 
Depuis peu, peut-être depuis que j'ai essayé le 5p1/4, j'ai une alerte, à la fin du chargement du système :
"Select the application you'd like to use." Et quoi que je choisisse (teachtext ou autre), je ne peux rien faire.
De plus, je ne sais comment redémarrer, alors je l'éteins sauvagement, j'attends un peu et je repars à zéro. 
Autre question : peut-on utiliser les imprimantes mac comme styleWriter ou Personal Laser Writer ?
je suppose que trouver un disque dur doit être difficile. 
Si qqn peut aider un apple II GS à faire autre chose que de la figuration... merci pour lui.
Ah si je pouvais trouver un appleIIGS-user à côté de chez moi


----------



## brancat (8 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour Langellier,

j'ai vu ton post depuis qqs jours, mais il me fallait un peu de temps pour répondre:

Le système 6.0.1 marche très bien, mais le problème est le manque de disque dur. 2 lecteurs de disquettes, c'est juste pour le système, les applications, les fichiers (comme au temps du Mac 512!)
Première solution:

http://garberstreet.netfirms.com/HomeStart.html
ici on vend des disques durs pour Apple II, des cartes extention mémoire, etc...
Je n'ai rien acheté, car je n'ai pas de sous, mais qui sait, un jour?

Deuxième solution économique:
l'Apple II GS a un connecteur série (mini din 8) comme les anciens Mac. Il peut servir à brancher une ImageWriter (LaserWriter, je ne sais pas) ou un boitier AppleTalk pour le mettre en réseau avec d'autres Mac. Il faut te faire une disquette système de boot au moyen du disque 3 (system Tools 1) du 6.0.1 en y mettant les ressources AppleShare. Ensuite, tu vas pouvoir accéder au disque dur du Mac serveur de fichiers, et là, tout est permis. Par exemple, copier HyperCard GS sur le disque du Mac et le lancer sur le GS depuis ce disque. Bon, ne t'attends pas à être collé au siège, AppleTalk oblige, mais ça marche. De même, si tu mets Asimov (on le trouve facilement sur le Net) et les images-disque (.2mg) sur ce disque au même niveau, tu vas pouvoir les décompresser sur une disquette dans le lecteur 2 du GS. Tu pourras faire la même manip avec SHRINKIT pour les images-disque .SHK.
Résumé: disque système (avec AppleShare) dans le drive 1 du GS, applications et images-disque sur le DD du Mac en réseau, fichiers dans le drive 2 du GS.

Pour finir,
http://www.whatisthe2gs.apple2.org.za/the_ring/index.html
ici tu vas trouver des tas d'abandonware pour le II GS.

Voila, j'espère que c'est à peu près clair (?!) et que tu vas pouvoir utiliser ton GS, qui est une machine super.


----------



## Langellier (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour

Merci pour tous ces renseignements.
Je vais essayer le r&#233;seau aplletalk (j'ai c&#226;bles et bo&#238;tiers localtalk). Pour cela il faut que je retrouve appleshare pour II GS, je suppose et que je partage un ordinateur de type syst&#232;me 7.
J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; depuis le site cit&#233; : syst&#232;mes 1 et 3, copy II et hypercard GS. Mais avec quoi je d&#233;compresse les fichiers 2mg ?
Concernant le disque dur de l'apple II GS, est-il interne ou externe ou au choix ?


----------



## brancat (9 Octobre 2005)

les fichiers ".2mg" se décompressent avec Asimov.
Chez moi, le serveur de fichiers est un PM 4400 sous Mac Os 8.1.
Les ressources AppleShare GS sont sur la disquette System Tools 1 du 6.0.1.
Garber propose des cartes pour brancher des disques internes IDE, mais conseille de prendre le disque avec pour des raisons de compatibilité. Cela dit, si tuas un DD IDE, tu peux essayer.


----------



## Langellier (11 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour
j'ai toujours le même pb : je n'arrive pas, avec mes disquettes système, à obtenir l'interface graphique (avec fenêtres et icônes). J'ai, dans un premier temps, l'alerte suivante :
"Sorry, system error $0201 occured while trying to run the next application" en choisissant "return" le système se lance malgré tout. Puis un 2e message : 
"Select the application you'd like to use."
Je n'avais pas ces alertes jadis. Si bien que je finis par me demander si ce n'est pas le matériel qui est deffectueux (carte mère ou autre ??). Car en refaisant des disquettes système le pb perdure.
Si qqn a eu les mêmes pb ou qqn d'autre pouvait me diagnostiquer le dysfonctionnement, je lui en serais très reconnaiissant et plus encore s'il me permettait de remettre en marche cette sympathique machine.
Quand elle remarchera il me restera à trouver un dd. Si j'ai bien compris les disques SCSI ne sont pas envisageables (?)


----------



## brancat (14 Octobre 2005)

A ta place, je referais mes disquettes syst&#232;me, &#231;a me semble plus un probl&#232;me soft que hard.
Pour le SCSI, Apple a commercialis&#233; dans le temps une carte pour le II GS, mais elle doit &#234;tre difficile &#224; trouver. E-Bay?
Tu peux en voir une ici:
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/fabrice.montupet/divers.htm#SCSI Card


----------



## brancat (1 Novembre 2005)

Je reviens sur la question de départ: comment faire des copies d'écran de softs Apple II pour vous dire que j'ai trouvé une solution. J'utilise un émulateur et des images disques de mes programmes, puis sur mon Mac Pomme-Majuscule-4.
L'émulateur s'appelle OSXII. Plus d'infos ici:

http://www.intergalactic.de


----------

